# Tree sprayer for sale



## spuds (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a 60 gallon gas powered sprayer for sale. I have used it for fertilizers, fungicides and insecticides. Great for spraying ornamentals and small to medium trees. Honda engine. Max reach i could get was over 40 ft. Comes with hose reel with 125 ft of high pressure hose. Also will throw in 2 spray guns and a fertilizing injector for root applications. Let me know if you are interested and i can get more info and pics to you. Located in SE Wisconsin. Burlington area. Have about $2000 into it. Used for 1 season and winterized. Looking for $1000 obo


----------



## Dbodave (Mar 19, 2018)

Can I see some pictures? Are you just not using it enough or upgrading to something bigger?


----------



## spuds (Mar 20, 2018)

Dbodave said:


> Can I see some pictures? Are you just not using it enough or upgrading to something bigger?



I used it for 1 season spraying crabs and pines and a little fertilizing. Worked great just decided not to spray afted that anymore.


----------



## Dbodave (Mar 21, 2018)

The hose reel looks old, does it reel back in by hand or is there a motor? It looks like a good sprayer. What is the make of the pump? I'm familiar with hypro but this looks different.
I can pass this along to my manager and see if there's interest. We could use a backup sprayer.


----------



## spuds (Mar 21, 2018)

Dbodave said:


> The hose reel looks old, does it reel back in by hand or is there a motor? It looks like a good sprayer. What is the make of the pump? I'm familiar with hypro but this looks different.
> I can pass this along to my manager and see if there's interest. We could use a backup sprayer.



Hose reel was the only thing i bought used (hose was new on it). Its actually got a quick connect so you can add it in to system and have 125 ft of hose or leave it off and you have the original 25 ft of hose reach. If i had it in a UTV i just left the reel off and ran it with 25ft of hose it came with. Its a comet aps-41 diaphram pump. Here is the link to the site with the specs on the unit. 

www.ruralking.com/master-manufacturing-60-gallon-tree-sprayer-sut-05-060j-mm.html

If u have more interest text me at 26two. 9o9. 05nine5. I'm open to reasonable offers so let me know what you can come up with if you're interested.


----------



## Dbodave (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey Spuds, Apparently I was shot down by management even though it looks like a good sprayer at a fair price that would pay for itself in one day of work. Sorry


----------

